# Metall effekt



## z0real (15. September 2002)

*Metall effeckt*

SOoo

Wie kriegt man einen Metalleffeckt hin ich habe schon 

viele tuts gelesen aber keien zeig wie man richtiges metall macht es 

sieht immer nicht richtig nach metall   

Falls jemand eien tut dafür hat schreib bitte 

hier rein oder schik ne mail zoreal@gmx.de










____________________________________________________________________________________________________Heut ist nicht alle Tage ich komme wieder keine Frage


----------



## X-trOn (15. September 2002)

Am einfachsten gehts so:

Graue Farbe (für andre Metalle halt bronze oder gold usw) Störungen hinzufügen (Wert nach belieben halt ausprobieren) dan mit Bewegungsunschärfe leicht schräg nach untet verzerren fertig.

Für besonderen "Realismus" machst du halt noch ein paar Flecken und Higlights hinein (brushen)

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## Johnny (15. September 2002)

*re...*

Hi, ich würde es auch so machen.
Hier noch eine ausführlichere Anleitung:

http://www.grafx-design.com/13photo.html 


so long


----------



## Jedrzej (15. September 2002)

Es kommt immer aus das Metal an welches du haben willst, wenn es schön glänzend sein soll würde ich dir raten einen Verlauf von dunkelgrau bis fast weiss zu machen.Mit diesem dann deine Form füllen und daraufhin noch etwas zu brushen bzw. einen Ebenenstill machen.
Beispiel


----------



## Johnny (16. September 2002)

http://www.impactsoft.com/


----------



## Ford Prefect (17. September 2002)

Mir gefallen die Metalltexturen auf http://www.thewebmachine.com/ ziemlich gut... 

Ne ganze Menge Texttexturen (könnte man ja auch auf "nicht-text" übertragen) mit Metalleffekten und dann auch sonst noch recht viel Metallkram... gucks dir an!


----------



## Christoph (17. September 2002)

unter PS-Tutorials schauen! da ist das Rost-Tutorial auf Deutsch übersetzt!


----------

